# Problema Compilando php:5.3 y php:5.4 en amd64

## xSober

Estimados Todos,  necesito ayuda:

He tenido problemas al actualizar un server.  Específicamente tengo problemas compilando cualquier versión disponible de PHP en ambos slots (5.3 y 5.4)

PHP Es el unico paquete que falta actualizar en el sistema,  he probado con todas las versiones disponibles y en todas me da problemas al compilar el archivo sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c

El sistema esta actualizado y es consistente según indica revdep-rebuild, python-updater y perl-cleaner

Agradeceré toda ayuda  :Smile: 

Acá la información respectiva:

MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge -av1 dev-lang/php

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/php-5.3.10 [5.3.6] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 calendar cgi cli crypt ctype curl exif fileinfo filter ftp gd gdbm hash iconv imap ipv6 json kolab mysql nls odbc pdo phar posix postgres readline session simplexml soap sockets spell sqlite ssl threads tokenizer truetype unicode xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm zip zlib -bcmath -cdb -cjk -curlwrappers -debug -doc -embed -enchant -firebird -flatfile -fpm (-frontbase) -gmp -inifile -intl -iodbc -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysqli -mysqlnd -oci8-instant-client -pcntl -pic -qdbm -recode -sharedmem -snmp -sqlite3 -suhosin% (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -tidy -wddx -xsl (-adabas%) (-birdstep%) (-db2%) (-dbmaker%) (-empress%) (-empress-bcs%) (-esoob%) (-gd-external%) (-interbase%) (-oci8%) (-sapdb%) (-sharedext%) (-solid%)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

SLOT 5.3 amd64

```

/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/libtool --silent --preserve-dup-deps --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/meta_ccld  -Iext/imap/ -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/ -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/main -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/date/lib -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/ereg/regex -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/imap -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/mbstring/libmbfl -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl -I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.1 -I/usr/include/pspell -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/TSRM -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/Zend  -D_REENTRANT  -I/usr/include -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe -pthread -DZTS  -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c -o ext/imap/php_imap.lo 

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:837:45: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘ANNOTATION’

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c: In function ‘mail_getannotation’:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:839:2: error: ‘ANNOTATION_VALUES’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:839:2: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:839:21: error: ‘cur’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:844:13: error: ‘alist’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c: In function ‘zif_imap_setannotation’:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:1624:2: error: ‘ANNOTATION’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:1624:14: error: ‘annotation’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c: In function ‘zif_imap_getannotation’:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:1701:21: error: ‘SET_ANNOTATION’ undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [ext/imap/php_imap.lo] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.3.10 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/php-5.3.10',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/php-5.3.10'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-lang:php-5.3.10:20120501-004137.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.10/work/php-5.3.10'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/php-5.3.10, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/dev-lang:php-5.3.10:20120501-004137.log'

```

SLOT 5.4 ~amd64

```
/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/libtool --silent --preserve-dup-deps --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/meta_ccld  -Iext/imap/ -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/ -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/main -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/date/lib -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/ereg/regex -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/imap -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/mbstring/libmbfl -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/mbstring/libmbfl/mbfl -I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include/postgresql-9.1 -I/usr/include/pspell -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/TSRM -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/Zend  -D_REENTRANT  -I/usr/include -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe -pthread -DZTS  -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c -o ext/imap/php_imap.lo

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:837:45: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘ANNOTATION’

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c: In function ‘mail_getannotation’:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:839:2: error: ‘ANNOTATION_VALUES’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:839:2: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:839:21: error: ‘cur’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:844:13: error: ‘alist’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c: In function ‘zif_imap_setannotation’:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:1616:2: error: ‘ANNOTATION’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:1616:14: error: ‘annotation’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c: In function ‘zif_imap_getannotation’:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/sapis-build/cli/ext/imap/php_imap.c:1693:21: error: ‘SET_ANNOTATION’ undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [ext/imap/php_imap.lo] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.4.1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/php-5.4.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/php-5.4.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-lang:php-5.4.1:20120430-212448.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.1/work/php-5.4.1'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/php-5.4.1, Log file:

```

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice 

```
emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse php
```

?

----------

